# photos of the San Diego ride 04/26/08



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanx Junior and Jamie and all involved, almost a 400 mile round trip but the 6 or 8 in the middle made it all worth it. 
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

in the order they were taken:
all the bikes before the ride




this is Jamie's wife, but that's not her bike!



a beautiful Shelby with a Durante springer was there!



I didn't catch his name but the bike was gorgeous!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

here's the lineup! kinda heavy on the Monarks Junior! (just kidding)



ooohh, ahhh Ray and Tracy brought a girls Champion front flex!! Ray rode the beautiful Roadmaster which will show up later!



all us guys and gals posing for a photo op.



there's that Roadmaster!! absolutely beautiful twist on one of my favorite bikes!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

after checking the air in the tires we're off! (isn't that a Super Streamliner???, isn't that General McCracken on that bike!!!)



Ray and Tracy following that beutiful Shelby, this ride had some beautiful stuff!



Ken trying to get a photo of me trying to get a photo of him.



and half of Mark thrown in for good measure!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

it was a bit crowded on the beach that day, this was as uncrowded as it seemed to get. and where is Jamie?? his tire exploded about 100 yards into the ride! he limped back and through sheer determination caught up with us a bit later. (you're my hero Jamie!)



a quick stop for a head count, only Jamie is missing.



yes officer they were a huge gang and they were all riding funny bikes!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

who the heck is this guy and why is he at our ride??? we really need to step up security at these events! I guess it's just the Schwinnja



nice guy I can't remember his name though.



Tracy and (let me see if I can get this right) Juniors sisters baby's God Mother? nice girl crazy bike though.



Jamie's wife on her original Hello Kitty bike! (you don't see many of these babies around anymore)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

ok, sorry for the mixup earlier (for those watching as I uploaded these out of order) here we are for a guick stop at the pub.



Ken is studying to be a popparazzi (did I spell that right?)



Ray and Junior



still at the pub


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

lets see where did we leave off? oh yeah at the pub (just a quick stop!)



Ken's flat tire (the first one, yup you heard right the first one!) a quick sidetrip and it was fixed...or was it?



some drunken idiot dropped his beer on tracy and rays Champion and got beer all over it and Ken's Firestone. she was going to kill him but we held her back!



Jeepers Mr. Wilson, I love this bike!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok, I got tired of riding and taking photos so I put the camera away until we reached camp where Juniors wife had the bar-b-que ready for us! what a deal! thank you, it was great!
sittin around shootin the...breeze, yeah that's it the breeze get your minds out of the gutter!



Jamie a little out of breath but still in the action getting some photos for posterity



funny the stuff you see at the beach, oh yeah sorry Corvette I didn't get the guy in the thong!



did I mention the bar-b-que was great?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

ya know, if you're going to go by the name Corvette... here's 55 Columbia Custom.



junior holding the baby



the first glimpse of the Huffman Book project!!



Gee that Ken's a handsom devil ain't he!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

now children, if you see these guys together, unsupervised, it can only lead to trouble with a capital "T"!




the bikes that survived the ride.



gas, $75.00, drive time, 7 hours round trip, seeing Jamie's kickstand, PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

ok, I took some detail shots, I hope you like them, let me know


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok, back to the ride!
Ken's second flat!



drop stands don't work well on grass! (no it didn't fall I just didn't trust it is all)



the guys with the customs wouldn't park by us! (just kidding)



Hey!, You Guys! what are you doing to that poor bike!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

what a day! just kicking back talking and hanging out.



(sorry I almost forgot) Junior's son rode Juniros bike down the hillside of the bridge and made it fine until he hopped the curb and collapsed the springer which ripped the fender almost completely off! luckily he didn't get hurt and the guys got it going again in fairly short order.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree, I was just about worn out and wanted a nap too, hope you liked the photos, and to you guys who were there it was a pleasure and a privilege to ride with you, thanks to you Junior and Jamie and families, I will see if I can put something together up here as nice, but the bar has been placed high.
Scott


----------



## Coreyk (Apr 27, 2008)

*What a nice time*

The long trail of bikes and riders, all heading to the pub was a wonderful image.

My kind of folks, I think!

CK


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 27, 2008)

Scott nicely done. Thanks for taking all those photos and documenting the day. It was a lot of fun! I hope you can make it to Newport on 5/4. Killer balloon tire swap and a nicely paced flat ride to HB


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 28, 2008)

oh, I almost forgot. the two streamliners posed for some photos.
Jamies:







and mine:






Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 28, 2008)

a small bit of trivia for you, did you know Jamies and my streamliners came from the same guy off ebay? it was kinda like a reunion of sorts 
Scott


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Apr 28, 2008)

Aww come on w the 55 vette comments.

If I rename myself people wont know me online( hmm maybe a good thing??)

Plus Im lookin for a good nickname, so it may change if the mood stirkes.

But good pics, gotta look around and see whos where when the cameras are around GEESH LOL.


PS Thanks to all that came and made it a fun day.


----------



## kendemned (Apr 28, 2008)

*Right on Scott*

Awesome photos and a great narative.
 It doesn't matter if I get a flat, I still have a great time.
You guys and gals are the best. Can't wait to do it again 



Ken


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks to all of you, I had a great time. I know gas is through the roof , But we made the best of that afternoon .  Many of you brought water, soda, salads, and snacks. We did not lack for anything. 30 bicycles deep...isn't bad for a first time... and I will not forget your participation and comradery. You have a friend here in San Diego... and I will be at any event you should choose to host. If you need any favor, Just ask, cause you got it.. See you at the Swap on Saturday.  I also secured the 4th of July weekend free of work entanglements. So I will be at the Long Beach Block party fo sho... I will see y'all around. 

  Junior


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 28, 2008)

Junior, choose your words wisely or you will end up with a few long-term house guests ...and just a heads-up, swap and ride are on Sunday...


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Apr 28, 2008)

old hotrod said:


> Junior, choose your words wisely or you will end up with a few long-term house guests ...and just a heads-up, swap and ride are on Sunday...




     LOL...  Well.. with in reason... I can't break any laws or pay someone's bills..  

   Boy how P. O'd would I be standin there all by myself on Saturday!!:eek: .. LOL ..  Okay... See you all Sunday Morning.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, but think about how much laughter there would be when the rest of us got the news Sunday morning...LOL..


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Apr 28, 2008)

JR'S MONARK said:


> LOL...  Well.. with in reason... I can't break any laws or pay someone's bills..
> 
> Boy how P. O'd would I be standin there all by myself on Saturday!!:eek: .. LOL ..  Okay... See you all Sunday Morning.




Hmm Ol Hotrod maybe we need to plan more rides that way this summer, alot of riding to do in SD.

BTW Jr Thanks for all, let me know if your up my way.

WHATEVER I CALL MYSELF ON THE FORUM I STILL ANSWER TO JIM for all those who keep tryin to give me new names (scott?/ and jr!eek:


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Apr 28, 2008)

old hotrod said:


> Yeah, but think about how much laughter there would be when the rest of us got the news Sunday morning...LOL..




Naaa we dont laugh at our friends do we??? ROFLMAO


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 29, 2008)

who's Jim? 

 
Scott


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Apr 29, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> who's Jim?
> 
> 
> Scott




You know that guy called 55 Corvette custom or whatever hes riding that day

I think is name is Jim too. LOL


----------



## mruiz (Apr 29, 2008)

*Nice*

I never seen a cruise that nice, If I was to be there, I would had a rought time figuring which bike I should ride. With the most patina.
Great pics. Thank you for sharing.
 Mitch


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Apr 29, 2008)

I went through what I had...  Not the best pics in the world, but here they are for your viewing pleasure.. Sorry after a few brews, I just stop taking pics altogether... Thanks Scott for catching all those other shots.. You da man.






   Incase I may not have, I wanna send a huge thanks to my Co-organizer, Mentor, and Friend General McCraken.. You all know him better as Aerophycho


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Apr 29, 2008)

Some more


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Apr 29, 2008)

some more


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Apr 29, 2008)

and the rest


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 29, 2008)

well after your post Junior I went back and looked again at the photos of this ride and have to say that the caliber of bikes was exceptional I'm sorry I didn't seem to get a good photo of Marks beautiful Excelsior (I'll get it next ride) but a Green Phantom in original paint, two streamliners, a fabulous Durante sprung Shelby, the Girls Champion, JIM'S very cool Columbia, Rays awsome Roadmaster, and all the Super Deluxe Monarks! (do you know how many people would love to have just one??) Ken your Super Cruiser is just bad to the bone! WOW guys! it was a great ride. Ok east coast, mid west I wanna see you out do this one! come on military monark, bentwoody get these guys rollin! I want to see lots of pictures.
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 29, 2008)

*Well... I guess i'm catching up with the pack again!!!*

OK, I AM A SLUG!!!  Sorry it took so long to respond back.. getting ready for Sunday.. HEh Heh!...uuuCough! 

 I have a lot of pics to post.. sooo I will try my best to prolong this memory!!!

WHAT A GREAT BUNCH OF PEOPLE!!! 

I am so thankful for all of you Guys!!! 

Sharon and I had a great time!!!

Thank You JR. aka: "Agent Parkman" for the brilliant IDEA!!!

I have never been on a organized ride like this we pulled it off without too many hitches... or FLATS 

Thanks to everyone who came and participated and for thous who at least tried or thought about as well!!!

I AM NOT WORTHY!!!

Pics up next ...asap!

Jamie (the SCARY guy next to Jr.eek:


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 30, 2008)

*Some More Pics...*

Monarky!!!... Kens Super and some of Agent Parkman's Rides!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 30, 2008)

*Mow...*

Color You CAN TASTE






What a Gang!!!






It's A nice day for a...Bike Wedding!!!


----------

